# crustless quiche



## moonymama (Jul 3, 2013)

has anyone got the recipe for this please? also any suggestions for something that is a bit sweet...but not too damaging? i have never craved and i mean CRAVED sweet stuff like i have since i was diagnosed!!! have no idea why this is....but then i walk round looking confused when i even think about diabetes...but im getting there...slowly..but surely!!! any suggestions would be most welcome!!


----------



## LeeLee (Jul 3, 2013)

Here's my version... it's a very forgiving recipe, so you can make loads of changes and it will still taste great.  You need a silicone cake case or cupcake cases - otherwise the washing-up will be a horrible chore.

Preheat oven to 180 / gas 5

Blitz 5 small or 6 large eggs with half a pot of onion & chive cottage cheese in a food processor until completely smooth.  Stir in 50g grated mature cheddar (preferably reduced fat).  Adjust the seasoning and pour into the cake tin or cupcake cases (no more than half full).  Bake until puffed up and golden brown on top.

You can add any combination of chopped meat/veg when you stir in the cheese, e.g. broccoli, lean ham, sweetcorn... the list is endless.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2013)

I can vouch for the fact that LeeLee's version is scrummy, having sampled some at one of the forum meets!


----------



## LeeLee (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks Alan.  Mooneymama, have you had a look in the food/recipes thread?  My latest addition was a version of rice pudding that's not too awful in small quantities.  Mullerlight toffee flavour is particularly nice for a sweet craving.


----------



## moonymama (Jul 3, 2013)

going there right now!!!! thanks...deffo gonna try that quiche recipe...how many can i eat at a time...please dont say one...dunno wots going on with my appetite but i am really really hungry all the time.....


----------



## LeeLee (Jul 3, 2013)

How much of anything will affect how fast you lose weight!  I tend to limit my Mullerlight/Weightwatchers yogurt consumption to 2-3 per day, but it's up to you really.  The quiche recipe does 4-6 portions for me, but again it's up to you how much/little you have.  If you fill your plate with salad and low cal dressing, it FEELS  like you've eaten a lot.  I've lost 6 stone with Slimming World, and all my tips come from what I've learned from them.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jul 3, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Here's my version... it's a very forgiving recipe, so you can make loads of changes and it will still taste great.  You need a silicone cake case or cupcake cases - otherwise the washing-up will be a horrible chore.
> 
> Preheat oven to 180 / gas 5
> 
> ...



Sound good will have to give them ago.


----------

